# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  Borland C++‎ Builder X Mobile

## shobair

لینک دانلود رایگان: اینجا را کلیک کنید

فایلهای لازم برای رجیستر شدن را با عضویت در سایت بورلند دریافت کنید (رایگان)

شبیر

----------

